# Cedar Railing Stain for the Pros



## gregt848 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I have been painting for someone else and owning my own business for 15 years. Still seem to always learn something new and also always running into something that I am not sure what the best approach is. I am building a deck and are stumped on the railings, the girl wants white, but we both do not like the look of the vinyl and the white composite can be $$$. That leaves me with only a few options, in the front of the house I opted for the PT and primed and painted it white. I am unhappy with the results from the cracking and splitting and it just seems like it should be better, even after taking the nessessary actions to do it the right way. On the current project I am hesitant to use the PT because of the results. I am leaning towards using cedar and stain it white. Does anyone have any thoughts, insights, or opinions on this before I make a decision? Does the cedar hold the stain good? Are there any reccommendations for making the job that much better? What are your experiences with cedar as a railing. I really appreciate the comments. I live in the Northeast (Boston).
By the way, is the 5 in 1 the best tool ever or what?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmm, something like that i'd lean towards pickling and a varnish. A pickle stain would look white but more like a wash rather a paint since it's a stain... Not sure you would want to use cedar and stain it white though, lots of extra cash to cover up. 

And... well, I think the best tool ever created was a bottle opener... but hey!


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Why go with cedar if it's going to be covered anyway? And yes, cedar holds stain fine. And paint too. I would convince them to keep them natural and use 'Australian Timber Oil', but that's just me.

If you want it white, make it white...use 2 coats of an excellent primer/sealer and put on 2 or 3 coats of paint. If I did it, it wouldnt peel or crack.... 

....and I believe the '9 in 1'.....is the best tool ever~you should check those out! Benn would like those, they have the bottle opener built in...


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a 10 in 1 I never use.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

White stain will never give you the white look you're your trying to get. Even with a solid I tried once it never quite covered. It was oil based and designed for one coat though. Tried a second coat that helped a bit but just go with prime and paint 

9 in 1 never used one until I did volunteer work in gulfport after katrina. Best tool I ever carried. Bought three as soon as i got back


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*railing*

I think white stain will give you the look you want, it will completely hide the color of the wood, just not the texterue. As far as the paint vs. stain debate, I have found that paint can definetely peel and it also tends to allow the wood to rot quicker at the joints and spindles as water get in there and cannot get back out (maybe extra careful caulking would help slow this process). Stain can also peel, but I do not see the same amount of rot on stained spindle systems. JMHO


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

when painting/staining PT don't you want to let it weather at least a year before applying a finish? that's what i always thought. that PT is always soaking wet when fresh from the lumber yard ya know.


----------

